# Musique et Apple TV



## tijohl (27 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Je vais me lancer dans le rip des tous mes cd. Je cherche donc un remplaçant pour mon lecteur CD.

Est-ce que l'Apple TV est l'objet qu'il me faut sachant que :

- utilisation quasi exclusive pour la musique (raccordée à mon ampli intégré HiFi + colonnes HiFi)
- je veux pouvoir contrôler toute ma musique depuis mon Iphone n'importe où ds la maison
- je n'utilise pas de contenus video rippés donc pas besoin des derniers codecs HD à la mode
- je veux pouvoir écouter la musique sans avoir besoin d'allumer le plasma

Merci de vos réponses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Si vous pensez à des solutions alternatives je suis preneur !!! 

Question sur les branchements :
J'ai vu qu'il y avait 2 sorties audio (une analogique et une optique). Donc je souhaite pouvoir raccorder l'Apple TV :
- en numérique avec un câble optique sur mon ampli 5.1 pour les concerts notamment
- en analogique avec un câble RCA sur mon ampli Hifi pour les écoutes en stéréo

C'est possible?


----------



## napalmatt (28 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

C'est l'utilisation que j'en fais quotidiennement. A part la taille du disque qui n'est pas forcement hallucinant tu pourras réaliser tout ce que tu demandes :
- utilisation quasi exclusive pour la musique
- contrôler toute la musique depuis le iPhone n'importe où (faut du WiFi quand même)
- écouter la musique sans avoir besoin d'allumer la télé (sauf la première fois pour l'installation)

Il faut aussi penser que tu dois passer par le iTunes d'un ordinateur pour faire les synchronisations, donc quelque part il te faut un gros disque pour mettre ta bibliothèque de musique à synchroniser avec l'ATV. Ca peut être un point négatif.

J'utilise la sortie optique, mais mon ampli sait si c'est du stéréo ou du 5.1, donc je ne m'en occupe pas. Du coup, je ne sais pas si tu peux brancher les deux sorties audio en même temps et si l'ATV sera gérer. Si ça se trouve le signal audio est envoyé aux deux sorties... A tester.


----------



## tijohl (29 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse napalmatt

Mais.....j'avais déjà craqué sur le refurb. OK c'est un peu cher peut être vu la taille du disque dur et une utilisation pour la video assez limitée. Mais pour l'utilisation que j'en aurai (99% audio) c'est quand même une belle petite machine!!
Je l'ai synchronisée cette nuit avec ma bibliothèque Itunes et j'ai commencé à bidouiller un peu en rentrant du boulot tout à l'heure.
L'utilisation avec l'Iphone est ultrasimple. Et le plus important, la qualité du son (en ALAC) qui sort de mes enceintes semble faire jeu égal avec mon lecteur CD!


----------



## napalmatt (1 Février 2010)

J'en suis ravi aussi pour ce type d'utilisation !
Bonne écoute.


----------



## Nicofieu (5 Février 2010)

salut

j'ai une question, je chercher la meme utilisation sauf que tu dis plus haut que pas besoin d'allumer la télé mais que tu peux controler via ton iphone

alors controler via mon iphone, j'y arrive très bien avec "remote" mais je controle la musique de mon macbook

comment il faut faire pour que "remote" controle la musique de l'apple tv ? est-ce qu'une fois synchronisé, le macbook doit encore etre ouvert ?

merci


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2010)

Nicofieu a dit:


> salut
> comment il faut faire pour que "remote" controle la musique de l'apple tv ? est-ce qu'une fois synchronisé, le macbook doit encore etre ouvert ?
> merci



Pour contrôler l'aTV avec un iPhone/iPod Touch , il y a l'application Rowmote. Elle permet même d'utiliser le Mac à distance. Cette appli existe en deux versions : une gratuite et une payante. La payante offre en plus la possibilité d'utiliser un clavier virtueL.


----------



## Nicofieu (5 Février 2010)

ah oui, rowmote, nettement moins sexy de remote

je vais quand même voir avec remote pcq à priori si ce soft permet d'ouvrir une bibliotheque itunes sur un macbook, il devrait pouvoir ouvrir la bibliotheque sur l'apple tv

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h12 ----------

me revoila dans la description de l'app remote sur l'appstore et ils y parlent bien également de l'apple tv donc il doit y avoir un moyen, vais chercher 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h14 ----------

ok ben ca marche à merveille

si tu n'as pas encore essayer remote, je te le conseille vivement, c'est autre chose que rowmote


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2010)

J'ai les deux et je ne vois pas ce que remote a de plus que Rowmote ? Je n'ai peut-être pas assez cherché


----------

